# Therapy worth it?



## ThatAnxiousGuy (Jul 7, 2014)

N/A


----------



## MrEMouse (Jun 12, 2011)

If you would have asked me two years ago, I would replied with a resounding NO. I've had several therapists that I think did more harm than good. But, I finally found one that has helped immensely. Currently, we are using mindful acceptance therapy and I'm also in a group using Dialectical Behavior Therapy, which relies on a lot mindfulness concepts. So, I would say that therapy can be worth it, if you find what is right for you.


----------



## Jennifer456 (Jul 8, 2014)

ThatAnxiousGuy said:


> N/A


It just takes the right person. Then you will be able to trust them and talk to them . Dont give up hope. it took me 10 months to be able to fully trust my therapist.


----------



## ThatAnxiousGuy (Jul 7, 2014)

Jennifer456 said:


> It just takes the right person. Then you will be able to trust them and talk to them . Dont give up hope. it took me 10 months to be able to fully trust my therapist.


Oh god, I can't even make the ****ing phone call. If I had bad chemistry or even an awkward moment they wouldn't see or hear from me ever again and i'd probably give up finding the right one damn near instantly.


----------



## bfs (Jan 9, 2015)

With the right therapist AND an effort, (not just going there, but going there for a purpose) I'd have to say yes


----------



## Miranda The Panda (Apr 5, 2015)

Therapy is very hit or miss. I have had negative experiences with therapy, but many other people swear by it. I think the key is that you need to find a therapist that can work well with you. Therapists are people too and some people just do not "click" well with one another. 

If you think therapy will help you try going in for one session. If you don't feel like that therapist will work for you then request another or look elsewhere. You won't hurt anyone's feelings by doing so, therapists see people come and go a lot.


----------



## Jennifer456 (Jul 8, 2014)

ThatAnxiousGuy said:


> Oh god, I can't even make the ****ing phone call. If I had bad chemistry or even an awkward moment they wouldn't see or hear from me ever again and i'd probably give up finding the right one damn near instantly.


I hate talking on the phone too. thats how i am too if i meet them and then dont like them i never see them again.


----------



## ThatAnxiousGuy (Jul 7, 2014)

Miranda The Panda said:


> Therapy is very hit or miss. I have had negative experiences with therapy, but many other people swear by it. I think the key is that you need to find a therapist that can work well with you. Therapists are people too and some people just do not "click" well with one another.
> 
> If you think therapy will help you try going in for one session. If you don't feel like that therapist will work for you then request another or look elsewhere. You won't hurt anyone's feelings by doing so, therapists see people come and go a lot.


I could not care less if I hurt their feelings by not going back.
All it would take is 1 bad experience to not leave the house for a week and give up on therapy.

So i'm just not going to bother wasting my money.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

Yes, therapy is worth it. The research shows that most people with SAD who try it improve.


----------



## ThatAnxiousGuy (Jul 7, 2014)

Morpheus said:


> Yes, therapy is worth it. The research shows that most people with SAD who try it improve.


From what I've read and heard so far my first response to any personal question or probing into my personal life would result in a loud "**** off" from me. And then like I said, leave the place and never consider therapy again.


----------



## Insignificant Other (Apr 1, 2015)

Morpheus said:


> Yes, therapy is worth it. The research shows that most people with SAD who try it improve.


It is times like these that I wish I were most people.


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

it depends whether you're ready to get out of your comfort zone


----------



## yukn (Jun 30, 2013)

Only if you're rich and you have the time and resources to go shopping around for the right therapist, because the chances of just any therapist that can relate to severe social anxiety are slim. Most people with SA who got better from therapy were probably misdiagnosed shy people. Otherwise, you'll be spending a fortune every week for nothing. And seeing how a lot of people on this site don't even have any kind of job, where would they get the money for 150 dollar therapy sessions.


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

I've been to five and none of them knew crap about or could help me with SA.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

Riri11 said:


> it depends whether you're ready to get out of your comfort zone


i think that's a good point

it never did crap for me, but i was always still playing it safe

i think that's why therapy and meds can sometimes be a useful combo because you can use the meds to help you initially open up in therapy in order to practice things like exposure and conversing etc. because idk if there's ever going to be a time when someone is going to be comfortable leaving their comfort zone

but nonetheless, some people never get anything out of therapy and others it seems to be the only thing that helps them


----------



## Ruch247 (Oct 23, 2014)

Well therapy is worth it only if you decide it will be. Deciding the worth of therapy is not decided right away like a gun firing a bullet. Its a slow process basically speaking. You have every right to be mad, irritated, uncomfortable or whatever about going into therapy. But in the end only you can decide.

That's basically it


----------

